# Heh. Well, Rudy, I Mean, What Did You Expect?!/Rudy: Cultural... (merged)



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

From: SetantaSports :lol:



> With all the money sloshing around The Premier League and all the free time that young, boisterous footballers enjoy, The Craic feels that football could take a leaf out of the NBA’s book in terms of training their professionals for the hangers-on and wannabe WAGs that a even a part-time contract at Stoke City will inevitably attract.
> 
> *Portland Trailblazers have recently signed Spain international Rudy Fernandez and he has been reporting back to his homeland about life in the USA, and particularly a warning about what Kanye West might term gold diggers.
> 
> “I can’t believe it,” said Fernandez. “We followed lessons during which the professors told us, like if it was normal, there are women who try to be pregnant from you in order to take your money. They say it as if it happened everyday! They even taught us how to speak, to eat and to dress ourselves!”*


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Heh. Well, Rudy, I Mean, What Did You Expect?!*

LMFAO only in America! Gold digger *****es... all over the place.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Heh. Well, Rudy, I Mean, What Did You Expect?!*

:lol:


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Heh. Well, Rudy, I Mean, What Did You Expect?!*

LOL. The maturity difference between Rudy and a one-and-done like Donte Greene must be amazing. I bet Greene still wears batman underwear.


----------



## porkchopexpress (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Heh. Well, Rudy, I Mean, What Did You Expect?!*



> I have seven kids, living in different places,” said Carlos to Eco Diario. “One in Mexico, another one in Hungary, three young ones I had with Alexandra, are living between Brazil and Madrid, another one who has always been in Brazil and Roberta, who lives with me in Istanbul


Shawn Kemp could learn a thing or two from Roberto Carlos. Sure, Kemp may have more kids (8 I think), but Carlos went global with it!


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Heh. Well, Rudy, I Mean, What Did You Expect?!*

The is the Euro thing and it takes some getting used to really. You are being played by Rudy. For someone who has been a pro for so many years to act like it does not happen in Europe is being elitist. For you to think that it only happens in America is just downright silly.

It is no different then Bogut calling out American players for flashy jewelry and cars then to say in the same article that he has flashy jewelry and cars.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Heh. Well, Rudy, I Mean, What Did You Expect?!*



MemphisX said:


> The is the Euro thing and it takes some getting used to really. You are being played by Rudy. For someone who has been a pro for so many years to act like it does not happen in Europe is being elitist. For you to think that it only happens in America is just downright silly.
> 
> It is no different then Bogut calling out American players for flashy jewelry and cars then to say in the same article that he has flashy jewelry and cars.


13-years-old and well over 7,000 posts? Holy moly, did you begin your posting _career_ when you were, like 8?!


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

MemphisX said:


> The is the Euro thing and it takes some getting used to really. You are being played by Rudy. For someone who has been a pro for so many years to act like it does not happen in Europe is being elitist. For you to think that it only happens in America is just downright silly.


I think you may be reading into things a bit much. Dude could be expressing just how bizaro world it is to be 23 years old sitting down in class being lectured about gold diggers and how to dress. For you to suggest that he's elitist and us fans here on BBF are getting played did crack me up this morning over my first cup o jo... thanks for that

STOMP


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

*Rudy: Cultural Learnings of America*

http://www.dwightjaynes.com/life-in-america-is-going-to-amaze-rudy-fernandez

Here is a translation from an interview with Rudy about the Rookie Training. Pretty funny stuff, maybe he should be called Rube Fernandez. I think it is great that he is down to earth.

*"They warn you to be careful where you and invest your cash and especially to whom you give it to. It surprised me when the professors told us, as if it were normal, that there are women who look to get pregnant to take your money. They said this as if it happened all the time!” says Rudy, surprised. And it’s clear that if the NBA didn’t address this issue it would happen even more often."*

Part of the interview that did not make print.

*"How did other players react to the professors advice? I was sitting next to Mario Chalmers, and he turned to me and said, "A ***** is a ho, and a ho is a *****!" I thought to myself, how could a female dog be a garden tool and vice versa? Mr. Chalmers must have studied philosophy in college."*


If someone with photoshop skills could combine this photo with a Rudy headshot I think it would be hillarious.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Rudy: Cultural Learnings of America*

My lame attempt using MS Paint.











hehehe


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Rudy: Cultural Learnings of America*

That is pretty good yuyuza! Thanks!


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Rudy: Cultural Learnings of America*

:lol: sure, no prob.


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: Heh. Well, Rudy, I Mean, What Did You Expect?!*



ABM said:


> 13-years-old and well over 7,000 posts? Holy moly, did you begin your posting _career_ when you were, like 8?!


13 years old and he is arleady using the word elitist with more inteligence than Laura Engram.

MemphisX I still think you are over-analyzing. Gold digging in Europe is done with more subtlety. I could imagine that someone from Spain would be surprised that someone would spend money setting up Gold Digger classes.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Heh. Well, Rudy, I Mean, What Did You Expect?!*



2k said:


> 13 years old and he is arleady using the word elitist with more inteligence than Laura Engram.
> 
> MemphisX I still think you are over-analyzing. Gold digging in Europe is done with more subtlety. I could imagine that someone from Spain would be surprised that someone would spend money setting up Gold Digger classes.


Wasn't Laura Engram on Little House on the Prairie?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Heh. Well, Rudy, I Mean, What Did You Expect?!*

It's a big problem with all of pro sports. Think about it, a ghetto chick gets knocked up by a pro player and gets 6 figures a year for nothing for the next 18 years and can even brainwash the child into thinking that the dad is a deadbeat. A great example is Randy Johnson. He had a love child like 18 years ago and had been paying $20,000 a month in child support. When the girl was to turn 16, he got a lot of grief because he wouldn't buy her a new car. Then he came back with, "I pay almost a quarter of a million dollars a year in child support, buy a mercedes with that money!"


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Heh. Well, Rudy, I Mean, What Did You Expect?!*



MemphisX said:


> The is the Euro thing and it takes some getting used to really. You are being played by Rudy. For someone who has been a pro for so many years to act like it does not happen in Europe is being elitist. For you to think that it only happens in America is just downright silly.
> 
> It is no different then Bogut calling out American players for flashy jewelry and cars then to say in the same article that he has flashy jewelry and cars.


What I took from it was that Rudy was surprised they were so direct about it, speaking of gals just wanting to get pregnant for the cash, not that it didn't happen in Europe.


----------



## GoBlazersGo (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Rudy: Cultural Learnings of America*


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Awesome stuff Go.

Can't wait for Rudy to see these photos. I think he will get a kick out of it.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Hi 5!


----------

